# My new tattoo



## Elvia1023 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Czworeczki (Aug 19, 2019)

Wow very nice


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 19, 2019)

That's ridiculous! Who's your artist?


----------



## GearPro (Aug 19, 2019)

Dope. Love how the eyes have that little bit of color thrown in. The black looks like it’s punched in really solidly, and the shading on the nose and mouth are crazy. Your  artist did a fantastic job.


----------



## Thermo (Aug 19, 2019)

It's the Hand that BITES you :-}


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice.
What other tattoos do you have?


----------



## Gambel (Aug 20, 2019)

Incredible art work! Any plans for your other hand?


----------



## squatster (Aug 20, 2019)

That's on your hand?


----------



## VarGuy007 (Aug 20, 2019)

Amazing work!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 21, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Dope. Love how the eyes have that little bit of color thrown in. The black looks like it’s punched in really solidly, and the shading on the nose and mouth are crazy. Your  artist did a fantastic job.



Thanks. It started to peel today which is normal. It's really annoying me as it's itchy. He scaped multiple needles against the skin for the effects on the left, right and top edges.



AnaSCI said:


> Nice.
> What other tattoos do you have?



Thanks. I have a tattoo I hate on my left delt I got when I was 17. My mates each picked eachother's tattoos and I have a black panther which looks like shit  I also have a fairy sitting on a skull on my right arm (tri-cep). I like the skull but the face on the fairy looks crap. I wish I had no other tattoos and I have consisted getting them removed. Problem is the panther is very dark so it would be hard to remove.



Gambel said:


> Incredible art work! Any plans for your other hand?



Thanks. I don't want to get covered but the left hand is a possibility. If I get another one it will be to cover my left delt. I would need to get something dark on the top to cover my old tattoo and then something below that. I don't want to get my arms covered but when I look at my body it would just be better getting a half or full sleeve on my left arm.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 21, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Dope. Love how the eyes have that little bit of color thrown in. The black looks like it’s punched in really solidly, and the shading on the nose and mouth are crazy. Your  artist did a fantastic job.



I forgot to mention I originally went in wanting bright blue eyes. But the artist stated they will look great at first but will fade very fast and most likely change colour over time. He said white would be much better and the other artists agreed. I said I trust him so do what he thinks will look better. He actually added some blue in with the white though.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 22, 2019)

The detail is amazing.


----------



## somedeafguy (Aug 25, 2019)

Splendid!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks. It's still healing but nearly there. It's faded which is to be expected. Although it's crazy how faded/cloudy it can look due to the healing process. I will look down and it looks crap then 6 hours later it's ok. If it ever looks faded and dry I now apply some coconut oil and it looks great again. I will get another one but in no rush. Waiting for it to heal was the worst part of the process.


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 6, 2019)

I just saw this thread. Very cool!


----------



## montego (Sep 8, 2019)

Bad ass!


----------



## Durro (Sep 8, 2019)

That really stands out! 3D looking, that’s nice!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> I just saw this thread. Very cool!





montego said:


> Bad ass!





Durro said:


> That really stands out! 3D looking, that’s nice!



Thanks. It's healed now. Some parts are faded and it could do with being retouched slightly but overall I am made up with it.


----------



## K1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Why the hand...Are you setting up for a sleeve?!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 22, 2019)

K1 said:


> Why the hand...Are you setting up for a sleeve?!



I just felt like getting the hand done. No plans on getting a sleeve. Although I will have to get the one (black panther when I was 17) on my left arm sorted at some point. If I get it covered I will probably do half a sleeve. I wish I had no tats on my arms so I definitely don't plan to get both covered.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 22, 2019)

Tiny pic has stopped so it means every photo I have ever posted has been taken offline. Maybe that's a good thing  Anyway I will post it again as no one can see it now...


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice Ink! Very detailed.


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 5, 2019)

Awesome.

Better than anything I have on my body.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 25, 2019)

Sandpig said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Better than anything I have on my body.



My other 2 tattoos are crap so it's good to have atleast 1 good one. I need another good one and it will be a draw


----------



## Victory (Nov 21, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Tiny pic has stopped so it means every photo I have ever posted has been taken offline. Maybe that's a good thing  Anyway I will post it again as no one can see it now...



It looks very detailed. Very impressive!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Tiny pic has stopped so it means every photo I have ever posted has been taken offline. Maybe that's a good thing  Anyway I will post it again as no one can see it now...



Elvia grabs ran*** girl’s asses and blames it on his wolf.
If they seem mad he just holds his hand up and starts growling and barking.  If they walk away he howls real loud.  

I love your wolf tat.   I’m not into tattoos but this is one of the best I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 1, 2019)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Elvia grabs ran*** girl’s asses and blames it on his wolf.
> If they seem mad he just holds his hand up and starts growling and barking.  If they walk away he howls real loud.
> 
> I love your wolf tat.   I’m not into tattoos but this is one of the best I’ve ever seen.



Thanks. It needs to be retouched. I could have messaged them ages ago but I never bothered. I will get it done some time. It's crazy the difference from day 1 to approx 30 days later when they heal. Also sometimes it looks quite light but if I put some vaseline (or similar) on it looks multiple times better.


----------



## RedBird (Jan 13, 2020)

Says pic no longer available


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 13, 2020)

RedBird said:


> Says pic no longer available



I reposted it on the top of this page. If you click on the pic it will show it close up.


----------

